# bloating and pregnant looking stomach!!!



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all

Have had this for atleast a year or longer and it seems to be getting worse and more noticable so want to try and get it sorted asap.

Basically, I look as if im pregnant or have a massive beer belly!! I dont drink that often and if I do its usually shorts.

It gets worse as the day goes on and is at its worst after a meal or protein shake. I feel bloated a lot of the time, I cant or have never been able to burp (not sure if that will have anything to do with it as I cant allow trapped gas out of stomach?) and I pass wind all the time.

I have been to the doctors and have been given anti imflamitries which didnt do anything and tablets for Iritable Bowel syndrom which didnt do anything. I have also had a few blood tests to see if I am alergic to anything and that came back fine. I thought maybe it was just fat so went on a diet and lost weight but the bloated stomach stayed! I have done a number of body fat % tests using calipers with the skin fold method and am about 8 to 12% body fat.

I have tried not eating wheat for a week or so and still have the problem so am out of ideas??

Has anyone got any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you checked your not pregnant? It's pretty easy to do nowadays.

As for advice, keep your legs shut in future.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Is it actually around your stomach, as in, the section below your diaphram and above your navel?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

need to give it at least 6 weeks after stopping wheat and dairy to leave your system. If nothing happens then go back to the docs and demand they shove a camera up your backside see what a gwan


----------



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

It is definatly my stomach. It is like a balloon and full of gas! Can wheat or dairy cause this problem as I have a lot of this in my current diet?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

jowniofownio212 said:


> It is definatly my stomach. It is like a balloon and full of gas! Can wheat or dairy cause this problem as I have a lot of this in my current diet?


Sure can. Had any other symptoms?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jowniofownio212 said:


> It is definatly my stomach. It is like a balloon and full of gas! Can wheat or dairy cause this problem as I have a lot of this in my current diet?


100% yes it can x x


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I lost a load of belly fat after giving up the whey.


----------



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

No this is the only symtoms. bloated stomach and passing wind all the time.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

stay away from bread


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I would stay away from wheat for 6 weeks see if there is any change. If not cut out dairy too for 6 weeks. Eliminate all possibilities


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I get this every now and again and mates call me Roger the alien from American Dad :laugh:


----------



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

I will give it a go and not eat wheat for 6 weeks and see how that goes. What can I use to replace bread? Would glutine free bread or rye bread be any good?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah gluten free foods are usually made from cornflour or riceflour so all good. You can get alot of gf foods. Just ask your local supermarket for the gluten free section


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Reduce portions of food,cut dairy and gluten as advised and get on a high fiber diet


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Too much carbs?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jown im pretty certain rye has the same or similar protein as wheat. Because of the way oats are produced they can suffer cross contamination so may not be a safe alternative either. However the older varieties some people can get on well with such as spelt and kamut.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Im the same as you its basically too much carbs, just ease back and your feel much better. IMO


----------



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok thanks for all advice. Will try giving up wheat and see how that goes.

Thanks


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

I stopped smoking in November and at first I was fine...doing really well then about beginning of feb felt bloated as hell eeeeevvvvveeeeeeerrrrrrryyyyyyy day!!!

ok in the morning by the end of the day i can only just touch my toes


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I like you and many others (Paticularly on this board) all have the same problem.

Believe me theres nothing i havent tried, now I just have to live with it.

Theres one thing that completely got rid of it, one xmas I got proper wasted and was throwing up all day the next day.

For about 3 weeks after that I was completely cured, I could eat as much as I wanted when i wanted and the size of my stomach barely even changed.

About a month later it came back.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

andysutils said:


> I like you and many others (Paticularly on this board) all have the same problem.
> 
> Believe me theres nothing i havent tried, now I just have to live with it.
> 
> ...


yeah i had the same thing and the doc prescribed me this..


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jowniofownio212 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Have had this for atleast a year or longer and it seems to be getting worse and more noticable so want to try and get it sorted asap.
> 
> ...


& you defo isnt pregnant???


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have found less carbs really helped me. A complete change of diet may sort things as you can try not having certain things and see if there is any improvement.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

How much fibre do you have in your diet?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Captain-splooge said:


> yeah i had the same thing and the doc prescribed me this..


prescribed you what?


----------



## riloal (Aug 12, 2011)

I have all the same symptons, i did a colonoscopy and gastrocopy all were ok. No gluten intolerance no h. pylori. Anyone it,s better after doing diet? Could be this a gut enlarged by the use of HGH? I have been using HGH for 5 years small doses, but never stoped. Anyone here have bloating stomach and uses HGH? Thanks


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

Are you sure it's not water retention? Try drinking lots and lots of water on a daily basis, also cut down on the salt.

Worth a shot, if it is water retention then you should see a noticeable improvement within a day or two of increasing your water intake.


----------



## Ingram (Jan 27, 2011)

I had the same symptoms..but also with pretty severe cramping. Turned out to be lactose intolerance. So just cut out all lactose and within 2 days the bloating I'd be dealing with for the past 6 months was gone!


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like a lactose intolerance. Especially with the poor quality of most protein powder.

It can subside after a few weeks, if not switch to ordering egg whites online.

Much better for digestion


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I can physically stick my belly out... sometimes so much that it looks like ive got some sort of tumour! or pregnant! once ive got it out... it takes ages for it to settle back to normal... bizzare!


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

I have the exact same symptoms too.

It's really frustrating as I look fat all the time (am about 12% bf).

i only have to drink some water and my stomach will bloat badly.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Dyl said:


> I get this every now and again and mates call me Roger the alien from American Dad :laugh:


do you talk camp ,dress in womens clothes and squirt green goo aswell?


----------



## riloal (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it,s related to heavy use of hgh. I was on hgh five years non stop.Now i have this problem. Anyone here with this problem was also on hgh? Thanks


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Same problem. Did 4 weeks no wheat, 4 weeks no dairy, 4 weeks low carbs, nothing. All that's left to cut out is whey.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

same problem here had it for couple years now, theres gotta be something that will sort it out


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's bread that does it to me folks, I'm actually bloated tonight as Iv had 4 slices of bread today, itl go back down by Friday if I stay away from the breadbin.


----------



## riloal (Aug 12, 2011)

No one here with this problem were also on hgh? I woulf feel more relief if someone here posted that he has the pregnant belly without touching hgh. Thanks and reply


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Im the same here if i eat or drink anything id be really bloated. I found it was because i wasnt pooping very regular and when i did it was a waste of time doing it as that little came out. I dont eat bread or a great deal of carbs apart from oats for breakfast.

Recently i tried some presillium husks and some acai berry tabs also added bran flakes to my diet. Started pooping everyday and felt much better. Ive ran out now and have gone back to how i was before.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

riloal said:


> No one here with this problem were also on hgh? I woulf feel more relief if someone here posted that he has the pregnant belly without touching hgh. Thanks and reply


never touched HGH mate and i have the same problem


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Did a solution for this ever come about?

I sometimes have a bloated stomach, but thought it was because i eat too much carbs. Will be substituting the white pasta and rice for whole meal pasta etc. in smaller quantities see if that helps. Egg whites and no bread thing too.

Will see how it goes.

Mines isn't that bad just look like i have a bowl suck in my stomach ahha.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

use feiyan tea

kaza

or liquidise 1kg celery pre steamed, add cup of steamed celery water to the mix and then re blend and drink , this can be placed in the fridge and drank within 24 hours.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

ive got a solid gut had it years i put it down to the amount of carbs i eat it leaves a red line under my chest too lol,im on hgh now and it has reduced so that hgh thing isnt always what everyone says,my carb intake is big i have 300g of oats a day 3 to 4 slices of bread,chips,garlic breads,and other things too many to name but my diet is bascicly carbs and what i see.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Same here when I flex I cen see my six pack and they look good I am about 12% bf and whatever I eat or drink even water I just bloat straight away , it bothers me so much unbelievable , and gas is disgusting! I tried Gas x but not helping !

Come on so many people with same trouble sombody must now what we do wrong!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

And remember when I was 10 people laughs how they never seen sombody so skinny with big belly !

I was skinniest lad in class!so it last whole life for me why?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

what we need is a picture.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

lads do you eat your food fast ?

because I do and heard this could be why I am

bloated ?! I ll try to eat slower but don't have that much time!


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

I went to the doctors the other day and he's put me on peppermint oil tablets for a while to see if that helps...

will keep uz posted.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you noticed a difference yet ?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

theshrew said:


> Have you noticed a difference yet ?


No, and hes never going to.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

andysutils said:


> No, and hes never going to.


Lol, if there's something we love about you andysutils, it's your positive outlook and cheery optimism in life. :thumbup1:


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

IBS or stress can cause stomach to bloat out, try and chill out a bit, if not that might be IBS


----------

